# Puppies



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

[attachment=758:attachment]
[attachment=759:attachment]
[attachment=760:attachment]
more to come soon


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks!!!!!
Love that blue gingham bed!!!! Cute!


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

They are so cute. Boy you have your hands full.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh!







how







precious!!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

They are adorable!

Where did you get that bed?!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

There are sooooo cute!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awwwww!!! I wanna have like 4 maltese when I get older! I love how a group of them are together! tooo cute!!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

So very cute, cute, cute...u must really have your hands full...but that's a lot of love u got there!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

OH!!!! So cute!!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

If I was at your house, I would think that I've died and gone to heaven!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awwww!!!!!!!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Adorable! Omg I'd love a ton of puppies!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

What cute babies


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh







They are soo cute!!!!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Whatever is in that dog bed sure has their attention. I love it!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

CUTE!!!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Awww how sweet!!!!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Deanna_@Oct 20 2005, 06:56 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
It would be me, I made it and boy did I make it plenty big to big but several gets in it though


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

few more pictures
[attachmentid=765
[attachment=766:attachment]


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

How cute!







Did you make the flag bed also?


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

What a house full of love you must have, they are precious


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

That is the cutest thing I ever seen


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

oh so cute!


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

They are so cute! How old are they.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TuckersMom_@Oct 21 2005, 08:25 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
NO I bought that at PetEdge.com. I do love those beds really nice beds. Wash up so nice.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by steponme_@Oct 21 2005, 04:17 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
The last picture those are two boys and are just 5 wks old.


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

They are so adorable


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwww what a lovely big family you have there, soooooo cute


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Aaaaaaawwwwwww They are so precious







You must get lots of attention from the little ones


----------

